

The rise of protein drinks for ordinary people - simonbarker87
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22753620

======
tmadar
you just have to be careful about traces of metals. Muscle Milk for example
has a large amount of arcenic/cadmium/lead. research before you drink!

